# New/Used tank and a crack and chips



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

So I purchased a used 240g, acrylic and stand for $550.00 Plus a sump and a fx5. Really excited as its a good deal, mostly. However I have had a few set backs. I will explain later and post pics of my progress as I did have to build a new stand. I will also include my DIY background as well. Moving to this current issue.
Below is the picture of the sump hole. Its 2''. Its cracked and chipped as the picture depicts. The crack does not appear to be all the way through. and the chips as you can see are on the top side and not all the way through as well. Can I fix and if so how. Plus where do you find the right gaskets for this? :-? 
I rough sanded it with 220. I am not worried about the look as this is the bottom of the tank. I will include more pics.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It looks like the previous owner made his own fittings for the tank. I recommend buying aquarium bulkhead fittings for the 2" hole size as they include the proper gasket. Plus, this will allow you to use the proper size PVC for the overflow rather than having a bunch of reducers in the plumbing system.

The crack is probably because the DIY fittings didn't seal and he overtighted it and cracked the acrylic. Weld On makes the proper 'glue' to repair the crack, I think it is a #4 but you may want to wait for additional advice or check the Library Articles for repairing acrylic. It's possible the BH gasket may cover the crack but a repair can always be made.

Nice buy on the used equipment, BTW.


----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

Yea. I also was wondering and thinking it would be easier to add the reducers. And go a tick bigger on the hole 2 and 3/8 ths. Since it appears that a two inch hole is odd. Idk. More advice appreciated. Plus where to buy bulkheads and drill bit if needed. Ps. I have to add hardware anyhow since the valves are to big they hit the back 2 x 4 on my stand so I have to extend a couple inches with pipe either way I go. As I can't twist the valves on without removing the tank. No other way. Unless I add extensions. I don't want to have to drain tank completely to fix if there's an issue later.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can check the Sponsors or Retailers Reviews section for member recommendations for where to buy stuff.

You will need a hole saw if you want to make the correct size hole for the BH fitting you decide to buy. You will also need to make a plywood backer and do some measuring to cut the new hole since you already have a hole in the tank. It can be a bit tricky to drill a larger hole over the existing one with small space you have to work with.


----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

Not sure what you mean about the plywood backing. I'm assuming that your talking about using it as a guide since there will be no pilot hole to follow. I could glue a piece of acrylic to the bottom I thought and then drill through both. It's a bit of a pain,but I can clean it up easier then the overflow boxes themselves. Any more advice highly appreciative thanx. . I also thought about using some pine branches that fit the hole mark it at that depth of the hole. Chop saw it and use it for the pilot hole to have a spot to hold onto. Sounds kinda lame but I dont have to buy anything else since I live in the sticks that will be easier. Lol.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Yes, I meant to use the plywood as a guide, I just didn't express myself well.

You could solvent weld another piece of acrylic to the bottom, just make sure the BH fittings you get will be long enough to still assemble properly. I have seen 'short' ones available.


----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanx. For the help.


----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

Here is the updated photo of my bulkhead install. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Looks good, very nice job!

Did you repair the crack or was it eliminated when you enlarged the holes?

What size are the new bulkhead fittings?


----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

New ones are inch and a half. The chips were all most all eliminated. What little bit that was left was covered by the gasket with extra to spare. Didn't see any reason to add any plastic weld. I have yet to test it. Ill probable fill the overflows first. And test them before I fill the whole tank. I can shop vac the overflows easier then the whole tank if there's a leak.


----------



## AlchemicalSnypr (Aug 29, 2013)

I would say drill the crack with a small bit at the end to prevent it from spreading and fill with an acrylic sealer. The crack doesn't look like it is all the way through from the pictures, but pictures don't always tell the whole story.


----------



## POPSS (Aug 24, 2013)

SPOOKY. i have a 175 with 2 3" drilled bull holes, if i saw any cracks would spook the pee outa me. **** i would be scared of buttoning them down. tempered glass? looks good now thoe!!

good luck!!!


----------



## MPKS92 (Nov 5, 2010)

It's fixed now. Drilled the holes out a bit larger took out the cracks and chips. Thanx for the help


----------

